# Miyazaki Character Types



## aLamour

I'm sure there are other posts like this, but I can't find any good ones. So let's discuss: what types are the characters from Miyazaki films?
:happy:


----------



## Fizz

Full of NFs. I'd get down to character level but offhand I can't remember names nor have I seen the movies enough.


----------



## aLamour

Fizz said:


> Full of NFs. I'd get down to character level but offhand I can't remember names nor have I seen the movies enough.


Maybe that's why I like them so much.

I think Sheeta from Castle in the Clouds is an INFJ, and Sophie from Howl's Moving Castle is an ISFJ. Kiki seems like an ENFJ, but I haven't seen that movie in a while. I think Haku is a I-something. Is Howl an ESFP?


----------



## Tad Cooper

PM: Ashitaka from princess mononoke would be INFJ I thiiiink. 
Mononoke would be ESFP maybe?
The boars generally seem like ISTJs I think XD
HMC: Howl = ENTP (from both the book and the film)


----------



## owlet

Princess Mononoke:
Ashitaka - INFJ
Mononoke - ISTP (difficult, but I'd say introvert)
Lady Eboshi - ENTJ
Moro - INTJ
Jigo - ESTJ

Spirited Away:
Chihiro - INFP
Haku - INFJ
Yubaba - ESTJ
No Face - INxx
Zeniba - ENFJ

Kiki's Delivery Service:
Kiki - ENFP
Jiji - ENTP
Tombo - INTP
Ursula - xNFP
Osono - ISFJ

Castle in the Sky:
Patsu - ENFP
Sheeta - INFJ
Dola - ESTP
Muska - ENTJ


----------



## aLamour

laurie17 said:


> Princess Mononoke:
> Ashitaka - INFJ
> Mononoke - ISTP (difficult, but I'd say introvert)
> Lady Eboshi - ENTJ
> Moro - INTJ
> Jigo - ESTJ
> 
> Spirited Away:
> Chihiro - INFP
> Haku - INFJ
> Yubaba - ESTJ
> No Face - INxx
> Zeniba - ENFJ
> 
> Kiki's Delivery Service:
> Kiki - ENFP
> Jiji - ENTP
> Tombo - INTP
> Ursula - xNFP
> Osono - ISFJ
> 
> Castle in the Sky:
> Patsu - ENFP
> Sheeta - INFJ
> Dola - ESTP
> Muska - ENTJ


I thought Pazu was either ENFP or ESFP too.


----------



## owlet

aLamour said:


> I thought Pazu was either ENFP or ESFP too.


 Haha, yeah. He reminds me of my ENFP sister XD


----------



## princeofnile

On the topic of Howl's Moving Castle, I'd like to counterargue that Howl is not ESFP or ENTP. Rather, I'd like to make the argument that he's actually ISFP. I've seen the movie countless times (I actually lost track) in both English and Japanese, and I've read through the book twice. Haha, I guess I could be called obsessed with the story; but I just find it absolutely beautiful. But back to Howl's personality, let's consider some key aspects of what defines/describes an ISFP: "ISFPS tend to be quiet and reserved, and difficult to get to know well." Throughout the movie and book, Howl does talk, but he limits his conversation to a select few people who he's comfortable with. He does pursue a couple girls in the book, but even so, he has a very select group of people who he could call "friends." Sophie found it difficult to understand Howl, and even Michael (Merkel in the movie) didn't quite understand why Howl did some of the things he did. Howl's so reserved that at times it's difficult to know what's going through his head; he doesn't express it clearly to those in the castle. "They have a strong aesthetic appreciation for art, and are likely to be artists in some form, because they are unusually gifted at creating and composing things which will strongly affect the senses." Easy: Howl created the castle they live in; the door knob has a color changer above it that entirely changes the door's location (the black color leads to Wales, but that's not known in the movie); when it's time to hide and move, Howl performs a spell that changes everyone's world as they knew it to a set of new locations for the castle (by the flower garden, in Sophie's hometown of Market Chipping, the Wastes, and Wales (still)). "They're original and independent, and need to have personal space." Of all the movies I've seen and all the books I've read, I have never came across another character that reminded me of Howl. Howl is very unique and has his own way of going about things. He's very conscious about his looks (another characteristic of the ISFP; ISFPs tend to be stylish, or at least like to try to be...it's all about attraction). He appears to be rather light-hearted and easy going, often going with the flow of things, but actually, he's quite serious throughout the movie and book. He may have jokingly told Sophie not to get carried away with cleaning the castle, but when he said that, he actually meant that. He got upset when Sophie cleaned the bathroom and moved around some of his potions. He's extremely friendly and charming. It's hard for people who know him to not like him. Sophie, even though she was mean to him throughout the novel, you could easily tell that she had an attraction to him. Even Howl's enemies found him interesting and attractive (not necessarily just good-looking, but that he got their attention, was on their mind), and Howl was quite friendly with them even though he wouldn't necessarily consider them his friends. The ability to create spells and grow the huge flower garden are an indication of Howl's creative side. Artists are known to live in clutter, so it wasn't really surprising for me to see his house disorderly and unorganized. "ISFPS have no desire to lead or control others, just as they have no desire to be led or controlled by others." Howl's basically a lone wolf who happens to be okay with a couple others tagging along at his side. He gives projects to Michael to help him along with his wizard training, but for the most part Howl lets Michael and Sophie be as they go about their day. It doesn't appear as though Howl goes out of his way to lead others, unless some form of leadership is absolutely, like moving the location of the castle to protect everyone inside. He's not constantly giving them guidance each and every day; for the most part, he just lets them do what they want so long as they don't intrude on his space too much and don't ruin anything. "Confrontations and arguments are very difficult for the ISFP to deal with. They feel personally threatened in these situations." This is evident of Howl when he didn't want to approach his old wizard teacher, Sullivan. He originally sends Sophie in his stead. 

There is a lot of evidence supporting that Howl is ISFP, but let it be known that no single personality type defines a person. the I/E, S/N, F/T, and P/J are valued on scales. Everyone's going to posses characteristics most likely found in other types, but the personality type they're matched with more so gets at their core, and appears more dominant than other types. Introverts can also be quite social around people they're comfortable with. Being introverted doesn't mean that introverts are anti-social and are always shy and quiet. They just tend to be reserved when they don't feel the need to be open, and like to experience things on their own more than with or around so many people. I will admit, this argument does come from an introverted perspective, and I am too an ISFP. But I'm pretty good at reading people. Just by hanging out with a friend for a day, I can quickly pin-point what personality type they most likely have. And when they tell me what their type is, or what their result is from a test, I'm dead on accurate about 90% of the time. Interestingly, it's also said in the ISFP portrait that "ISFPS are extremely perceptive and aware of others. They constantly gather specific information about people, and seek to discover what it means. They are usually penetratingly accurate in the perceptions of others." On top of that, a lot of people and friends who have seen and are big fans of Hayao Miyazaki's "Howl's Moving Castle" say that I remind them a lot of Howl. Some girls have criticized me and remarked that I'm like Howl, because of how I am sometimes around girls. I'm very friendly and try to be the best friend that I can possibly be for them, they end up liking me more than I initially anticipated, and then I sort of back off and move away. Howl was known to do that too, which was one way people thought of him as a someone who ate women's hearts (Howl spread that rumor--heart eater--blacken his name because he didn't want so many people to know where he was and find him. I too enjoy being under the radar and don't want very many people knowing where I am or how to best contact me. I was really popular at school these past couple years, and could probably be called one of the most popular students at my school, as well as one of the more well known students in my town. However, I like to stick by myself most of the time and hate it when so many people I don't want to spend time with or converse with approach me when I don't feel like doing anything, or whenever I'm trying to relax or focus. So this fall, I told almost everyone I knew well at school various stories of where I'll end up this fall. Some people think I'm returning to that school, others think I'm transferring to a big name university, others think I'm transferring to a private Christian college, others think I'm studying abroad, others think I'm enlisting in the military, and others think I'm staying in town and working rather than continuing my education. I'm trying to break off this way so that I can try and get back to where I'm most comfortable with: being with a few really close friends who I wholeheartedly want to be around and them the same way with me. Howl's my favorite character out of all of Miyazaki's characters, and after seeing the movie so many times (I really think it's been at least about 100 times +...I do watch other movies too and have many other activities I do and interests to pursue ), I sort of feel like I transformed into a human form of Howl XD I'd like to think so, but if that's the case, I'll need to find my Sophie :/ Thanks for reading over my rant, but I just wanted to make it clear that Howl's certainly not an extrovert. You can easily tell by his energy. His energy's much more quiet, and he's quite reserved of a guy. Extroverts tend to be more open and blunt. Howl likes to take things as they are and adjust. Almost like he has an "eh" attitude toward life, and that could have been resultant of not having a heart throughout the book and movie. I got my quotes from "Portrait of an ISFP," of Personality Page.com.


----------



## Enkidu

tine said:


> PM: Ashitaka from princess mononoke would be INFJ I thiiiink.
> Mononoke would be ESFP maybe?
> *...*


That's true, Hayao Miyazaki is an INFJ himself. When he's not adapting other books into animated films, his personality and ideals really show in his characters. There's some unwritten rule about good authorship that says you should reflect the world and not yourself in art. He does both, I suppose. My favorite Miyazaki films are _Princess Mononoke_ and _Nausicaa: Valley of the Wind _because I can identify with the characters and messages the most of his other animations. Lot's of NFs running around trying to restore harmony, uniting the fragmented animal-man dynamic, and trying to live boldly and confidently in a world that doesn't take them seriously. 

Mononoke-_hime_ might be an ISFP (?) Though I'm not completely sure: she's commanding, demands respect from all the other animal spirits, is very protective, and seeks comfort from the wolves. She's emotional and hurt deeply, but naive about her feelings and needs action to justify them, all the while growing more confused about who's the real antagonist. Ironically, she was the human guardian of the forest, the xenophobe that mistrusted everyone equally. It took a cursed, outcast prince to cure _her_ curse. You tell me: she's layered and contradictory. I have trouble understanding ISFPs, they are the obverse my of my type.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Enki said:


> That's true, Hayao Miyazaki is an INFJ himself. When he's not adapting other books into animated films, his personality and ideals really show in his characters. There's some unwritten rule about good authorship that says you should reflect the world and not yourself in art. He does both, I suppose. My favorite Miyazaki films are _Princess Mononoke_ and _Nausicaa: Valley of the Wind _because I can identify with the characters and messages the most of his other animations. Lot's of NFs running around trying to restore harmony, uniting the fragmented animal-man dynamic, and trying to live boldly and confidently in a world that doesn't take them seriously.
> 
> Mononoke-_hime_ might be an ISFP (?) Though I'm not completely sure: she's commanding, demands respect from all the other animal spirits, is very protective, and seeks comfort from the wolves. She's emotional and hurt deeply, but naive about her feelings and needs action to justify them, all the while growing more confused about who's the real antagonist. Ironically, she was the human guardian of the forest, the xenophobe that mistrusted everyone equally. It took a cursed, outcast prince to cure _her_ curse. You tell me: she's layered and contradictory. I have trouble understanding ISFPs, they are the obverse my of my type.


Yeah, I find Haruki Murakami (Japanese author) does the same with his characters (there are only a few of his books with a very different protagonist). They're all quite INFx in how they think and act, and it's thought he's an INFJ. 
I really enjoyed both those films and felt I could relate to the characters too XD Good character writing I think!
I thought Se dominant, but I can see the Fi dominant too, so it'd be a toss up I think.


----------



## Jewl

I think Chihiro seems ENFP. I was going to say ESFP, but then I realized she seemed to be intuitive about peoples' characters. She seemed to go on hunches. 
Sophie from Howl's Moving Castle seemed ISTJ, which I know sounds odd... But I think I saw Si+Te there. 
Ashitaka did seem to have Fe. ENFJ or INFJ. INFJ probably.  
San seemed ISxP. 

I'll have to think of the others later. ^_^


----------



## Enkidu

tine said:


> Yeah, I find Haruki Murakami (Japanese author) does the same with his characters (there are only a few of his books with a very different protagonist). They're all quite INFx in how they think and act, and it's thought he's an INFJ.
> I really enjoyed both those films and felt I could relate to the characters too XD Good character writing I think!
> I thought Se dominant, but I can see the Fi dominant too, so it'd be a toss up I think.


Really? I haven't read any of Murakami's books yet, though I've heard quite a bit about them. I'll have to look into that!


----------



## Tad Cooper

Enki said:


> Really? I haven't read any of Murakami's books yet, though I've heard quite a bit about them. I'll have to look into that!


Definitely do  I'd recommend After Dark or Kafka on the Shore for your first one, then move on to ones like The Windup Bird Chronicle.
He also did a few books of short stories which may help you decide if you like his style or not (The Elephant Vanishes, After the Quake and Blind Willow Sleeping Woman). He did an non-fiction one too called Tokyo Underground.


----------



## labyrinth14

why I think Howl (from the movie) is an ENFP instead of an ENTP: 

1. His joyous, almost naive excitement for life. 
2. His ability to create a loving family out of a ragtag bunch: a fire demon, a young boy, and Sophie Hatter.


----------



## Diophantine

Hey, I found an INTP in a Miyazaki film you all missed so far! Pretty sure it is Jiro from _The Wind Rises_  Classic INTP.


----------



## labyrinth14

One more reason: 
How proud he is OF Sophie and how excited he gets FOR her. roud:


----------



## Starlights

Can someone please type the characters from The Secret World of Arrietty, From Up On Poppy Hill, and The Wind Rises?


----------



## littlelionheart

It's been a while, and I know I'm not getting all of the characters or movies, but...

*Kiki's Delivery Service*
Kiki - ENFJ. So much of her depression stems from doing so much for others and also from not understanding why people are so harsh toward one another. Her Ni isn't really mystical - she has good instincts, and a clear goal from the beginning of the movie (move out and live near the ocean.) She has a lot of Se (Her natural talent is flying, she's very appearance-conscious, she's impulsive), and has weak Ti that she begins to grow by interacting with Tombo.
Jiji - ENTP.
Tombo - INTP.
Osono - ESFJ.
Osono's Husband - ISTJ?
Ursula - ISFP.

*Howl's Moving Castle*
Sophie - ISTJ.
Howl - ENTP.
Calcifer - ENxP
Markl - ESTJ.
Turnip Head - ISFP.
Witch of the Waste - ENTJ.

*Castle In The Sky*
Sheeta - INFJ.
Patsu - ESFP.
Dola - ENTJ.
Muska - ENTJ. I like how he and Dola reflect off of one another as "Good" and "bad" ENTJ's.
Uncle Pom - INFJ.

*Spirited Away*
Chihiro - INFP.
Haku - INFJ.
Rin - ISTP.
Kamaji - ISFJ.
No Face - No idea! Maybe an INFP? I'm not sure.
Yubaba - ESTJ.
Zeniba - ENFJ.

*Whisper of the Heart*
Shizuku - ISFP.
Seiji - INTJ.
Mr. Nishi - INFJ.
Harada - ESFJ.
Sujimura - ESTP.
Shiho - ESTJ.


----------



## thefreshprinceofdenmark

littlelionheart said:


> It's been a while, and I know I'm not getting all of the characters or movies, but...
> 
> *Kiki's Delivery Service*
> Kiki - ENFJ. So much of her depression stems from doing so much for others and also from not understanding why people are so harsh toward one another. Her Ni isn't really mystical - she has good instincts, and a clear goal from the beginning of the movie (move out and live near the ocean.) She has a lot of Se (Her natural talent is flying, she's very appearance-conscious, she's impulsive), and has weak Ti that she begins to grow by interacting with Tombo.
> Jiji - ENTP.
> Tombo - INTP.
> Osono - ESFJ.
> Osono's Husband - ISTJ?
> Ursula - ISFP.
> 
> *Howl's Moving Castle*
> Sophie - ISTJ.
> Howl - ENTP.
> Calcifer - ENxP
> Markl - ESTJ.
> Turnip Head - ISFP.
> Witch of the Waste - ENTJ.
> 
> *Castle In The Sky*
> Sheeta - INFJ.
> Patsu - ESFP.
> Dola - ENTJ.
> Muska - ENTJ. I like how he and Dola reflect off of one another as "Good" and "bad" ENTJ's.
> Uncle Pom - INFJ.
> 
> *Spirited Away*
> Chihiro - INFP.
> Haku - INFJ.
> Rin - ISTP.
> Kamaji - ISFJ.
> No Face - No idea! Maybe an INFP? I'm not sure.
> Yubaba - ESTJ.
> Zeniba - ENFJ.
> 
> *Whisper of the Heart*
> Shizuku - ISFP.
> Seiji - INTJ.
> Mr. Nishi - INFJ.
> Harada - ESFJ.
> Sujimura - ESTP.
> Shiho - ESTJ.


I totally agree about kiki! I'm an ENFJ and I can tell you that movie is my SOUL movie. Kiki is probably one of the characters who I relate to the most out of any book/movie/etc. And Tombo is such an INTP. He reminds me of my dad! Such a nerd. I looooove those NT types


----------



## SuedeSwede

nah Shizuku is a definite INFP.


----------



## Katie Tran

Where are people getting ENTP for Howl lmaolmao. 
He is so Fi, it hurts. He is also way too impulsive, idealistic and romantic to be a classic ENTP jfc.

With people typing like this, I thank the lord this site exists everyday jfc: http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/46899-miyazaki-character-types-2.html


----------



## Mepmop

Enkidu said:


> That's true, Hayao Miyazaki is an INFJ himself.


Isn't he an INFP though?


----------



## Enkidu

Mepmop said:


> Isn't he an INFP though?


It's certainly possible! You'd have to ask Mr. Miyazaki what his type is to rest the case. The documentary about Studio Ghibli _The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness_ portrays him as a somewhat exacting taskmaster with his studio artists, perfectionistic, and very regimented and thoughtful in his personal life. I think that earlier post (holy necro, Batman!) was mostly a hunch, while that doc very clearly shows those INFJ functions at play.


----------



## Mepmop

Enkidu said:


> It's certainly possible! You'd have to ask Mr. Miyazaki what his type is to rest the case. The documentary about Studio Ghibli _The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness_ portrays him as a somewhat exacting taskmaster with his studio artists, perfectionistic, and very regimented and thoughtful in his personal life. I think that earlier post (holy necro, Batman!) was mostly a hunch, while that doc very clearly shows those INFJ functions at play.


Miyazaki's work methods make him seem more like a feeler than a thinker, FP-ish. But to be blunt, it's just i saw several great quora posts that categorized him as an infp, so this was a really new perspective. 

You're right, while I wish we knew for certain, it just doesn't seem possible that he'd even say it (not sure if he's ever tried it...?)

fun fact, did you know he never even watched that documentary of himself? what a guy


----------



## Katie Tran

Based on interviews, I'm going to have to go with INFJ for Miyazaki.


----------



## Lono

Howl seems more ENFP tbh. He could be ENTP with a weird enneagram like 4w3. He's definitely 4w3 regardless but I don't know if he's obviously ENTP.


----------



## deaddead

this was a fun thread


----------

